# مالى غيرك الجأ ليه ربى وانا تعبان



## G.a.L.a.x.y (16 ديسمبر 2008)

اهلا بيكم كولكم
انا النهاردة هكتب موضوع من قلبى حسيته وعشته واقرب مثال ترنيمه كلنا نعرفها جبت كلماتها وهنقراها ونتامل


. 





> مالى غيرك الجأ ليه ربى وانا تعبان
> مالى غيرك احتمى بيه لو جار الزمان
> انت ضامن بكره ويومى
> انت بتعطى راحة نومى
> انت وحدك بس بقدر الجأ ليه




عارفين انا تعبت كتير لانى بعدت كتير ولما فاض بيا 
كنت منهارة قعدت اقوله يارب تعبانه ومعرفتش اصلى كنت وقفه قدام يسوع ببكى وبس
مكنتش قادرة اتكلم من كسوفى من نفسى لان ربنا كان اخر حاجه فكرت فيها لما تعبت  مع ان هو الا قال تعالواالى ياثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم
انا مشعارفه كان عقلى فين عارفه حب يسوع الا ضامنى يومى وحامينى فى نومى ويكون اخر م الجا اليه
لا لالالالالا مشممكن انا اتغيرت لما قبلت ربنا واتولدت من جديد بقى هو اول واخر اهتمامى

وانت كمان وانتى كمان
هل عايزين تتولدوا من جديد؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل بتروحوا لربنا لما بتتعبوا ولا بيكون اخر حاجه لما يبقى الكارت الاخير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​



> 2. وقت التعب وقت الحزن انت تعزينى
> باتون اللهب وسط المحن روحك يحمينى
> انت رفيقى بطريقى وقت ضيقى بلجأ ليك
> مالى غيرك




انا فكرة كلام بابا شنودة عن الضيقات
لما قال
لا تفكر في الضيقة التي أصابتك وفي أضرارها وفي أتعابها، بل فكر في حل لها. إنّ كثرة التفكير في الضيقة هي التي تحطم الأعصاب وتتعب النفس. أحياناً يكون التفكير في الضيقة أشد ألماً للنفس من الضيقة ذاتها. إنّ التفكير في الضيقة هو الذي يجلب الأحزان، والأمراض والهم والنكد. وهو لون الانهيار ومن الخضوع تحت ثقل الضيقة. أما التفكير في إيجاد حل للضيقة، فهو الذي يعمل على سلام النفس وراحتها. ضع في نفسك أنّ كل ضيقة لها حل، وكل ضيقة لها مدى زمني معيّن تنتهي فيه.وضع بالاولى نفسك بين ايد ربنا 


ياه يارب عارفين انا كنت غبيه لحظتها مريتبضيقات وتجارب وياما قريت كتب عن الضيقات
ومنفغتحش قلبى اوعوا يااخواتى تقعوا فى غلطتى انا اتعذبت كتير فى بعدى

ياترى هتسمعواالكلام دة وهتطنشوا؟؟؟؟؟
ياترى قلبكم هيتفتح ليسوع وتقبلوه ويكون اول حل لمشاكلكم؟...
صدقونى ربنا حنين ومستعد يشيل عنكم ومدام انتم مع يسوع هتقابلوا ضيقات كتير بس ربنا وعدنا اننا هننتصر وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى علينا



> القرار
> انت ضامن بكره ويومى
> انت بتعطى راحة نومى
> انت وحدك بس بقدر الجأ ليه



مفيشغير تعليق عليها
شكرا ليك يارب مستاهلش كل حبك دة

ياريت كلكم تقولوها دموما شكرا يارب




> 3. انت بتمسح دمع عيونى وبتبدد اهاتى
> انت امبارح يومى وبكره عمرى وكل حياتى
> بتطمنى وبتحضنى مابتتركنى لحظة عنيك
> مالى غيرك



انا ببكى دلوقتى عاوزة اقوله محتاجاك يايسوع عاوزة اترمى فى حضنك انسى التعب الا فى العالم

ياترى انت وانتى نفسكم تترموا لحضنه؟؟؟؟؟

لو جاوبت بكل الاسئله اه تبقى فعلا نفسك تتوب وعاوز تسلم حياتك ليسوع وتعبت من البعد والضياع
تعالى ليسوع دلوقتى وهو مش راح يسيبك
دة ابوك
بيحبك


----------



## أَمَة (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك يا كيريا على هذا التأمل
كلنا نمر في ضيقات 
أحيانا نصلي الى الرب طالبين منه العون في ضيقتنا
وأحيانا نجد أنفسنا مكتأبين وعاجزين عن التواصل مع الرب
بس البشرى السارة هي ان ربنا هو الذي يتواصل معنا في مثل هذه الضيقات
هو اللي يعرف ضعفنا وهو اللي يعرف اسرار قلوبنا 
فنخرج من الضيقة ونحد انفسنا وكأننا ولدنا من جديد
وتواصلنا مع الرب يزداد قوة ومتانة​ 
له الشكر والمجد والتسبيح في كل حين
آميــــــــــــــن​


----------



## kalimooo (17 ديسمبر 2008)

أن كنت تؤمن بما يعجبك في الكتاب المقدس وترفض ما لا يعجبك

أنت لا تؤمن بكلمة الله بل أنت تؤمن بنفسك

وبالتالي لن تتوب وليس هناك من راحة ولا خلاص

اشكرك اختي كيريا للتأمل الرائع الجميل

سلام الرب يسوع معك


----------



## happy angel (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى ياكيريا على التامل الراااائع



ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*بصي ياكيري
كلنا بنمر بظروووف صعبة جدا جدا
وانا شخصياااا كنت بمر بمشكله جامدة جدااا
ومكنتش عارف اعمل ايه وكنت تعبان...بس
ربنا اتدخل وبدأ الموضوع ياعني يتحل...ويمشي
الواحد يسيب الموضوع علي ربنا ويصلي وهو هيتصرف
ربنا يبعد عننا الهم والحزن...
شكرااااا للتأمل الرائع...
​*


----------



## pop201 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرآ كيريا للتأمل وربنا يحفظ ايمانك ويجب علينا ان نتحدث للرب معه في الصلاة بكل ما نشعر به وسيتعامل بروحه القدوس مع قلوبنا وتذهب الهموم من داخلنا وسوف نختبر سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل. وهذا السلام الذي يمنحه الله يعمل أثناء العواصف وليس في غيابها، وهو سلام يعطيه الله لقلبك ليريحه من الهموم والمخاوف. وهذا السلام يحفظ ويطمئن قلبك وذهنك من الهم والخوف وهو سلام أيضا يملك على القلب"وليملك في قلوبكم سلام الله .." كولوسي15:3
الساكن في ستر العلي في ظل القدير يبيت" (يبقى ثابتاً) مزمور1:9  امين


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 ديسمبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> شكرا لك يا كيريا على هذا التأمل
> كلنا نمر في ضيقات
> أحيانا نصلي الى الرب طالبين منه العون في ضيقتنا
> وأحيانا نجد أنفسنا مكتأبين وعاجزين عن التواصل مع الرب
> ...



ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جداا اختى الحبيبه امه 
لردك وتعليقك وتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> أن كنت تؤمن بما يعجبك في الكتاب المقدس وترفض ما لا يعجبك
> 
> أنت لا تؤمن بكلمة الله بل أنت تؤمن بنفسك
> 
> ...



*ميرسىىىىىىىىى جداا كليمو للتعليق الجميل 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 ديسمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> ميرسى ياكيريا على التامل الراااائع
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​



*ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىى جدااااااااا اختى الحبيبه هابى للمرور والتشجيع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *بصي ياكيري
> كلنا بنمر بظروووف صعبة جدا جدا
> وانا شخصياااا كنت بمر بمشكله جامدة جدااا
> ومكنتش عارف اعمل ايه وكنت تعبان...بس
> ...



*ميرسىىىىىىىىىى بيشو للتعليق ربنا يفرح قلبك علطول​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 ديسمبر 2008)

pop201 قال:


> شكرآ كيريا للتأمل وربنا يحفظ ايمانك ويجب علينا ان نتحدث للرب معه في الصلاة بكل ما نشعر به وسيتعامل بروحه القدوس مع قلوبنا وتذهب الهموم من داخلنا وسوف نختبر سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل. وهذا السلام الذي يمنحه الله يعمل أثناء العواصف وليس في غيابها، وهو سلام يعطيه الله لقلبك ليريحه من الهموم والمخاوف. وهذا السلام يحفظ ويطمئن قلبك وذهنك من الهم والخوف وهو سلام أيضا يملك على القلب"وليملك في قلوبكم سلام الله .." كولوسي15:3
> الساكن في ستر العلي في ظل القدير يبيت" (يبقى ثابتاً) مزمور1:9  امين



*اللللللللللللللللله على تعليقك الرائع
يسوع يباركك ويحميكى​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*تاامل جميل ياكوكو رنا يعوضك تعب محبتك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 ديسمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *تاامل جميل ياكوكو رنا يعوضك تعب محبتك*



*ميرسىىىىىىىىىىى جداااا بنوته حبيبتى للمرور الجميل
يسوع يعوضك​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 ديسمبر 2008)

لو واحد صبح التاني ازاي يرد والتاني مقفل
فزورة


----------



## veola (31 ديسمبر 2008)

انا بعدت عن ربنا اوي وتوهت من غيره ياريت تصلولي انا مش عارفه اعمل ايه وانا تعبت اوي ونفسي ارجع تاني لحضنه


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> لو واحد صبح التاني ازاي يرد والتاني مقفل
> فزورة



*ههههههههههههههههه
ايه الفوازير دى كليمو
لعبه خطيرة
طب غالب حمارى مشعارفاها*


----------

